# Unitronic stage 1 for us 09+ 2.5's



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

welp so i paid for a chip a waterfest for unitronic but had no luck. as you guys know mike is still working on some glitches with the rest of the ecu numbers( i think m, n and j) its been like 3 weeks and im dying for this chip(jk)!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

mrbroncos524 said:


> welp so i paid for a chip a waterfest for unitronic but had no luck. as you guys know mike is still working on some glitches with the rest of the ecu numbers( i think m, n and j) its been like 3 weeks and im dying for this chip(jk)!


Let us know how it is, I am having a hard time persuading myself into getting it. The little bit of difference it makes is hard to justify for the price. Only real thing that might push me is the rev-hang issue, but then again at this point I am so damn use to it, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you actually gave em money and recieved nothing?

who did such a thing, and why?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

actually same thing happened to me but i got a refund and am getting a discount....i am just waiting to get ahold of mike z. to let me know when i can get it chipped


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

"hopefully" (key word) next week dealers will be able to flash us.

this directly from unitronic.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

just spoke to mike z. at 11 this morning and he said that he is sending them on wednesday to all the dealers but he is going to send the updates to my dealer on tuesday so im going to be calling him again on tuesday:laugh:


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

sweet i cant wait for the chip... itl hold me over till eurojet releases their snail kit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice update!!!

i'lll call monday!
lol.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

they probably have greyts number memorized from him calling so often haha...."oh man that kid is calling again"....."dont answer"


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

KulturKampf said:


> they probably have greyts number memorized from him calling so often haha...."oh man that kid is calling again"....."dont answer"


:laugh: but we have to applaud Greyt on his relentless effort to bring these tuners on the table for us.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

most def. man bump for greyt being...well...GREAT haha looking at getting chipped this week and you better believe there is going to be a review posted immediately


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i call those guys more than twice a week!!!

they always answer and they are always VERY helpful.

anyways, i wanna call to confirm that MY ECU number is supported by their chip, and to re-check the release date for the dealer flash.

i'll let you guys know on what i find out!

and thanks for the praises.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, so i talked to tech support...

last week they were testing the new software, so this week it should be at the dealers.
wednesday is a tentative day.


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

sweet i wonder if 350 bones was worth it


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

easily worth it


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

***update 8/18/10***

Talked to mike z. today. Found another glitch and is holding the launch until monday. He said to call him then for another update so i will keep all of you faithful unitronic fans updated!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah.. thats why i was told that wed was a "tentative date".. that suks HARD CORE! 
i guess i'll just have to drive some 400 miles to get chipped then.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

im waiting as long as i need to i really trust unitronic and really hope they put that intake mani into production


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah it does suck but its better thanbeing on the side of the road broke down.besides all good things come with time.  im hoping monday so i can roll to 20squared


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no, i dont think moday...

i talked to them again today. next week is a hopefull prediction. anyways, we'll know more soon enough.

they are testing as throughly as possible to make sure that they are delivering the pure best.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

bump for update tomarrow!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. hopefully this week, is THE week.

i do hope to get chipped soon, and provide everyone with numbers and REAL data. meaning drivers data, not "advertisers" data.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thats what i plan on doing...im gonna call mike in the morning and he is gonna update me...greyt are you getting the stage 2 tune? im gonna get stage 1 and do a review as well...with DYNO!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yup. stage 2. straight off. lol. CANT WAIT!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

***update***

***UPDATE***
Just got off the phone with Mike Z. and he said they just got back from a car show they were sponsoring and hasn't had time to get the updates set to be sent out but they _*ARE*_ done so he said either tomarrow or wednesday but probably wednesday!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am not being negative or nothing... cause i want this chip BAD. and with that i mean, that i am willing to drive +800 miles just to get chipped. (+400 each way)....

but i sure hope wed is the day.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

who else can do it? united motorsport (jeff atwood)?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i honestly dont care about who else can do it.
in my view, what matters is: who is the best? who has the best customer service?
unitronic is the only company that matches both answers. thats why i am going with em.

i know that unitronic could chip my car, even if we made a tune to work with 93 oct, NOS and TNT in it. and hell, it would be reliable! lol.

thats why i wait.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

its agreed. after my relentless calling since waterfest i have fell in love with unitronic...the only question i cant get an asnwer to is if they are going to manufacture that intake mani they made for the 2.5t 4motion rabbit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lets play the waiting/calling game on that one!

lol.


----------



## calyp_so_fine (Jun 9, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> im waiting as long as i need to i really trust unitronic and really hope they put that intake mani into production


This might very well happen sooner then you think my friend


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

and how may i ask do you know this mr.calyp so fine...i have not seen you 'round these parts 'fore


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

just called unitronic...mike z was busy testing the last 2 ecu. mine is done though w00t!! but he still needs to test the 555m and i think 555t? dont quote me on the last though

and great news! he did say that the intake manifold they used on their 2.5t is probably going to be put into production over the winter and orders will be taken in the spring but thats not definite only a projection


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

called him again at 6 to find out about the other two ecus but they were closed (it was like 6:10) so tomarrow morning im going to call and find out it he finished the other two and i will update you guys


P.S. Does all this work put me at guru status? and if so what would greyt be? Uber Guru maybe? haha j/k only the MkIV guys care about status


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i want Stage 2 with 91 OCtane. Thy, do you think that is possible?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it is possible to get a stage 2, 91 oct.
it just needs time..

after my countless calls, and conversations with unitronic, they seem MORE than eager to work with our platform...

the thing is that it takes time... and right now there is about seventy gigabillion things going on at unitronic...

thats one of the many reason for the ECU to not be able to be flashed yet...

i mean, they cracked the ECU last year... about 10 months later, they made it public (yep.. i have been talking to them for that long..!) ( i have also called APR, revo, C2... but i love is unitronic)... they spent a lot of time and effort making the best tune possible, and testing it throughly.

then, since may, when they made the 2.5 2009 flash public, they have been trying to update the dealers flash program.
and they have been doing their best to get it done FAST. 

so, thats why i am being UBER patient. cause i am sure that none of us want a rushed product.

i'll call again tomorrow and see where we are.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

91 oct is possible...they always start selling the 93 oct stage 2 first then release the 91 oct a little later


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

**UPDATE**

Just got of the phone with mike z. files almost done release probably friday gotta call him again then and ill let you guys know


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

opcorn::beer: patiently waiting.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

**update**

tech support said that they are re testing and searching to see if there is any other anomaly. friday is looking like a good day. again, friday is a very tentative day.

he said that he'll call me on friday and let me know of the status.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

:thumbup: good stuff. let's hope for the best. In the mean time, I am looking at purchasing an E30 89 BMW 325is 5 speed  . maybe turn it to a project car maybe not.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

calling em in exactly 30 mins. i'll write what i find out in 50 mins. (after lunch)


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Great news for you guys.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

talked with mike earlier...has a bunch on his plate right now and hadnt got to it yet (3:30 pm eastern) but he is going to do some work over the weekend so hopefully wednesday at the latest


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I thing THYGREYT is making them work overtime hahah


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

unitronic is really trying to step up there game in the aftermarket parts arena too. they plan on releasing an intake mani in the spring and rumor has it there is going to be a turbo kit from them soon as well. all i know is when that manifold goes into production i will be calling them once an hour...it looks so nice and guarantee its good quality


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. sorry guys. schoos kept me busy.. then i had to drive bach home to pick some stuff...

currently going to uf (gainesville) and "home" is in ft lauderdale... lol 400 miles away...

so, i arrived a lil ago..

anyways, obviously, nothing yet... but like eactrach said... i'm am doing all that i can to make em work overtime..! lol...

i'l call again tuesday... and thursday... and who knows? maybe even friday..! 

and yeah.. i know they have a lot... but we are gonna make it happen!


----------



## calyp_so_fine (Jun 9, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> and how may i ask do you know this mr.calyp so fine...i have not seen you 'round these parts 'fore


My boss just introduce Mike to a friend that owns a big machine shop with rapid prototyping capabilities and forging, etc...whatever needs to be done can be done there, lets just see if they come to an agreement.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

nice!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

any news Thygreyt?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i'l call again* tuesday*... and thursday... and who knows? maybe even friday..!
> 
> and yeah.. i know they have a lot... but we are gonna make it happen!


lol.. i havent called yet!

give me a couple hours more..!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing yet... hopefully this week...
they told me that they are trying to finish more and more projects... that they have a ton going on...

so, lets wait to see what can mike z tell us.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd go ****ing bonkers if I got that many calls in a week. :screwy:

Hell, I'd be so annoyed, I'd just put the **** off for a while.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

you wouldnt if you would be making mad money off of it.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i want Stage 2 with 91 OCtane. Thy, do you think that is possible?


get a meth kit and youll be running 100!! jk i wanna know this too, the gf wants her car chipped. there's no 93 around here... they sell 85 and 91 lol


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

they already have it done they just need time to update dealers and finish the testing...they always release the 93oct version first but from talking with mike z. they can do it but its not being advertised yet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> they already have it done they just need time to update dealers and finish the testing...they always release the 93oct version first but from talking with mike z. they can do it but its not being advertised yet


dude... call him!!! lol... does he have any eta on the release?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

chill man haha ive been trying to give you a break and call them for ya haha but no i havent talked to them since friday im gonna call mike z. tomarrow like i told him i would he is honestly one of the nicest guys i know and for the month ive been calling he has been nothing but helpful he even gave me info on the intake mani:laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

opcorn: Thursday night bump :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i want Stage 2 with 91 OCtane. Thy, do you think that is possible?


I have stage 2+ a custom remap for 93 and race gas even tho it'll prob destroy my injecters! Lol


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

by who?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Unitronic. I got it last year bought 1+ then got their prototype stage 2 then got a 100 octane file


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

might call tomarrow not sure if they will be open...is there labor day in canada? hahaha


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt, any word?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm calling again tomorrow.
i worry about getting on their bad side! lol


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i'm calling again tomorrow.
> i worry about getting on their bad side! lol


I'd give it a rest if I were you.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

VWShocker said:


> I'd give it a rest if I were you.



actually they are awesome guys and any business owner knows that no matter how annoyed you get they are your customers they pay the bills...found out that mike z. is on vacation from sept 6 to 15 so im going to hit him up in a week its been about a week since we last spoke so hopefully its done on the 16th!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. yeah, we all know that we are being a pain... and i am sure that they will call me, email me, pm me, facebook me... and whatever, once the release is public... i just like being up to date.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

im gonna call lavi tomarrow and see what he knows...i cant pm anyone at unitronic?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. lavi is the one i always call.

he is here as well. (on vortex) 
[email protected]

dont call him! lol, no need to have 2 people calling the same guy 2ice in a day, right?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA well ill keep mike z. and you can take lavi and sooner or later we will annoy one of them enough to just give us the tune fo free! hahah


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully...!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

we may or may not deserve it ahaha depending on whos perspective your using


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rotfl


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Thursday morning..... WHERE'S THE BEEF? i mean, WHERE IS THE SOFTWARE?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. i'll call during lunch!!!

btw.. who's gonna go to h2o?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

ill be there...and i better see you there greyt...i need to see your car (and possibly remove parts when your not looking)


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

too far for me


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so.. nothing yet.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Tuesday morning bump. any word?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have been talking via emails with another guy... steve vas.

so far he has asked me a couple questions... i have yet to know when is it going ot be available, if they will be be able to flash people at H2O and what files will be ready.

i'll keep it posted


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

steve is the ish! ive talked to him a few times...great guy


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. 
i have been talking to him since 09... he is the one who made me want to get unitronic, and only unitronic. 

right now, we are just making sure that my ECU is compatible with stage 2. to see if i will be able or not, to get flashed at h2o


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

KulturKampf said:


> steve is the ish! ive talked to him a few times...great guy


 why not STEVISH :laugh:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

eatrach said:


> why not STEVISH :laugh:


 smart a** haha so im gonna call mike z tomarrow...the day he gets back from vacation hahaha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm prolly gonna call steve. 

i think lavi has ha enough of me as it is.. lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

talked to steve.. 

the software update is priority number 1. 
so they are on the final stage... no definite release date. 
and well, they are hopefull on H2o chipping. 

btw, 

for those with the EJ headers, Unitronic plans to release a file (no eta) that is like a stage 2+, the only diff between it and the regular stage 2, is tht this one includes specific tuning for intake, exhaust and the EJ headers.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

great . Thanks Thy... if you were in town, I would treat you to a cup of beer, water, whatever the deuce you drink


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Yo greyt that is awesome! Sorry I haven't been to active Ive had a lot of stuff on my plate between school and work but I plan on talking to mike tomorrow and see if he got anything done today...he was there today just not taking any calls because he wanted to get caught up on stuff he was working on prior to his vacation. Or at least that was word on the street


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> great . Thanks Thy... if you were in town, I would treat you to a cup of beer, water, whatever the deuce you drink


 lol..dont worry about it.. just doing my part!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wanted to add... 

i talked to steve again today... 

and he told me that stage 2 will be available at h2o for us 09+. 

so, YEAH!!!  i'll be getting my unitronic dose, soon enough.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

niceeee! i'm pretty sure they will be, but do you know if they'll be flashing the stage 2 for pre 09 cars also


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pre 09s? sure.. i mean, why not? 

the problem right now is for 09s... 05.5 to 08s have no problems...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea I know 09+ was the problem but whenever i saw anyone saying anything regarding stage 2 for the 2.5 it was always people with 09+ cars and since they've been testing and held up figuring stuff out I wasnt sure if it was a file for only the newer 2.5's for now


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

availale now. 
Stage 2 










Stage 2 
(93oct/98ron) 

Tuned for upgraded exhaust and intake, no rev hang. Optimal at 93 octane (Cat-delete included) 



unitronic said:


> description:
> 
> 
> Unitronic introduces to you the smoothest and most reliable power gains available for your vehicle. All programs are precisely tuned for all driving conditions to bring you the most reliability. Dynometer test results are an over simplifications. They only tell part of the story since the engine is tested only at full throttle. You don't drive all day with your foot to the floor, so Unitronic maximizes the power and torque you need in everyday driving conditions where running smooth and brisk acceleration are equally as important. Every Unitronic performance software comes with an unconditional 30 day money back guarantee. The 30 day grace period will ensure that your expectations are met. If for any reason you are not satisfied, you may return it to your place of purchase for a full refund. Your driving satisfaction is our goal. Unitronic's risk-free satisfaction guarantee gives you total peace of mind. Unitronic is committed to building its reputation one happy customer at a time.
> ...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow i can't believe i didn't know this was already out I could have had stage 2 by now since I'm only an hour from 20squared. Thanks for the info...when did this come out?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've known about it... for a year or so? 

lol...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol It's not on unitronics website so I never even knew it was out.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Man I'm so psyched I have been so lazy the past week and a half I haven't even called haha but I'm glad you could be more motivated than me...expect a review and write up the day my dealer gets the update


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah i know... 

should be there... but anyways, I'LL BE CHIPPED IN A WEEK!!!! 

and yeah.. you CAN expect a full review of 12 hours back from H2o...!!!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

haha awesome...hope i will see you there im not sure if i can make it now. plus my review wouldnt be as good because im only about 4.5 hrs away haha


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Would this work on 2010? 
Thx


----------



## robertmx (Feb 16, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> wanted to add...
> 
> i talked to steve again today...
> 
> ...


 
They stated that it will be available on WF 16 too lol :thumbdown:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well.. they didnt tell ME that it was gonna be available for WF... 

anyways... lets just hope.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

i was told it would be ready for waterfest which is was! but only 2 ecu codes were truly ready and he had a few more to test...mine being one of them


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

hmm, I hope Stage 2 with 91 Octane will available by the end of the year


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that means, we gotta keep calling em...! lol.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm gonna give mike a call today ill ask haha greyt you can make the call too and we'll really get the ball rolling haha


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> that means, we gotta keep calling em...! lol.


 :laugh:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Where are the reviews from post-h2oi about the tune?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as soon as i get chipped i'll post all the pertinent data


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing yet...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Anything new? Are the prices still $450 for Stage 1 and $500 for Stage 1+?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Read entire thread. Was wondering why they didn't the have a chip for 09 at h2o. Thanks for the updates greyt


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i talked to mike Z at H2o, and he did have the flash for MY car.
i just didnt want t get chipped then... we both agreed on flashing me at my "local" dealer.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

talked to Lavi (tech support from unitronic) earlier today.

still no definite day on the release. he has my num, email, ecu, facebook, etc.

he promised to get back to me.

and as always, that shipping my ECU is the faster better option


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump bump bump it up...
*update*
Talked to mike very briefly Friday all he said was to call him back Monday so expect another update

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Where did Unitronic go on here anyway? They posted the intro for the tune and then dipped out and haven't posted since :screwy:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know what's going on...

I can't PM any of the guys from Unitronic and they haven't posted anything recently so maybe they for booted?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as far as i can tell... they stopped trollin this forums.
they are all "former advertiser"
and i can see em all now as "forum sponsors" at Rvag.com

so, by "detective skillz" lol, they are now at war with this forum

btw, rvag.com is a new forum for Volkswagen and audi, VERY similar to the vortex, and powered by zeroforums.

it launched not long ago.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome "detective skills" my friend haha well looks like I'm joining another forum haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

rvag.com looks exactly like the Tex just with a different template and less traffic lol. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah... RVAG is small now, but many vendors and new companies are joining in, and leaving the vortex behind.

after vortex's "fall", when they had the battle with zeroforums, the traffic slowed down by a LOT.
and then zerofoums came along making the rvag... unitronic an other companies are fully supporting it.

in my opinion it is a great site, with an amazing platform... one that we all know.

so, since all rvag need is traffic, lets go there and help it!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> yeah... RVAG is small now, but many vendors and new companies are joining in, and leaving the vortex behind.
> 
> after vortex's "fall", when they had the battle with zeroforums, the traffic slowed down by a LOT.
> and then zerofoums came along making the rvag... unitronic an other companies are fully supporting it.
> ...


i am joining. i don't want to be "left behind". Then I would be typing to nobody :laugh:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

**update** 
Just got off the phone with Mike Z. He said that testing is finished...they are getting ready to send the updates to dealers and he is "very confident that we will be able to contact a local dealer Monday for the software"

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

funny thing, huh?
i was talking to lavi... he has yet to confirm this..! but i'll post as soon as i know anything!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

What's funny...I'm confused hahaha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ita funny that at the same time that i'm talking to lavi, and he's finally like: we are gonnna make it happen FOR YOU, lol... and then you post this...!

is like.. huh, not very spcial anymore...


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Really looking forward to the software, hopefully one of y'all posts a good review of it soon. :beer:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> ita funny that at the same time that i'm talking to lavi, and he's finally like: we are gonnna make it happen FOR YOU, lol... and then you post this...!
> 
> is like.. huh, not very spcial anymore...


Haha I'm sorry big guy...ill tell you what, next time you can do it to me haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Tech support said that he doesnt know of anything yet...! he promised that he would call/ email as soon as he knows anything.

and dude, its not that i dont trust what they told YOU... it just that unitronic (while i love em) they have been promising the software to be out "this monday" lol, since july!
so, as soon as my dealer calls me and tells me that he has the software, wel.. that day, once i'm flashed... i'll believe it.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I just get excited man haha but I like Mike...its hard not to take someone with a French accent seriously haha but again you ate right there has been a lot of Monday come and go 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Update*

I second this validation in relation to the coming out monday thing. I spoke with them today and its coming out monday. I have been waiting for months. I am on the east coast so I am trying to hit RAI. I will check with them next week.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice...I've always wanted to go to the RAI shop but I live close to Pittsburgh so its kinda outta my way haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

maybe they told you July of 2011 :laugh:. just to cover their rear-end


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Naw it was more like this upcoming monday. Its just they want to make sure their product work thats all. I can respect that since I am still paying car payments. Dont want any broken car.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn Canadians, French Canadians at that. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

So anyone try to get the flash yet? Haha my unitronic dealer is a VW dealership and the guy who takes care of the.flashes is there Tue-Sat so I won't know till tomorrow 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I called RAI in Maryland and they stated they were going to get back in contact with me today about it. Unitronic guy said that he not sure if its going to be pushed out this morning or afternoon. Best check with the dealer. If RAI gives me the OK I will try to get it today. Just waiting to hear back. SO ANIXOUS!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome man keep us posted 



Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

we should be able to flash these ecu's in house by weeks end!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice...what about other dealers...I'm near Pittsburgh so I was gonna have it done at sendell VW

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

RAI is great. Called shop this morning. They called me back letting me know by weeks end it should be available. I cant wait. I'm going let everyone know when I have it. The anticipation is killing me. I'm going to shoot them a call on Thursday because I am going to see if I can get it done Friday after work. Fingers


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. thats great news! 

i'll call tech support tomorrow... and see what they say


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> RAI is great. Called shop this morning. They called me back letting me know by weeks end it should be available. I cant wait. I'm going let everyone know when I have it. The anticipation is killing me. I'm going to shoot them a call on Thursday because I am going to see if I can get it done Friday after work. Fingers


 Look forward to hearing from you Phil. 
:beer:


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey thegreyt let me know if you get it first. Im mainly interested in the gains. Never did a ECU before and wants to know the torque and power gains. Not just from a numbers standpoint but from a drivers. Also Quintin cant wait. Car just doesnt seem fun to drive anymore.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey team let me know if any of you all was able to get it done.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

CONFIRMED!!!! 

tech support says 110% done. 

everyone should be up and flashing by this week. 

which means that on tuesday, i'll get flashed.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> CONFIRMED!!!!
> 
> tech support says 110% done.
> 
> ...


 Mike>lavi haha jk but seriously I'm psyched I'm going to call my dealer ASAP


Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

The time has finally come, well almost. Can't wait to hear the reviews.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> CONFIRMED!!!!
> 
> tech support says 110% done.
> 
> ...


 told u.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i know you said it... i just wanted to hear it from lavi..!  

and i do know that you guys (RAI) work very closely with unitronic.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Getting chipped Thursday hopefully...just waiting for a call back from my dealer 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> Getting chipped Thursday hopefully...just waiting for a call back from my dealer
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


 i just talked to the dealer who's gonna flash me...! so far everything is set for tuesday next week.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am loving this. Im looking at this Friday. Im calling this Thursday to confirm. Edge of seat.Im trying to swing and knock out the Brakes this week with the Plastidip maybe and definately the Flash. Thats priority. I really dont want to go another weekend without it. Guys im only like thats because I had a Honda with a H22 engine block swap(Basically a Prelude engine in my Accord) That thing was torquey and could get up. Fuel lines, exhaust, V-tec. Had it all. So I am accustomed to that speed. Got 2 many tickets. Wanted something that looks less.........agressive, so to speak. I need that throttle back and that rev hang gone. I need that quickness. The day I get it I am riding out with a buddy with the M5 and we going to open it up.


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

So, refresh my memory.... 

Stage 1: 91OCT? 


Straight 'flash', 
no ecu removal? 

Can the dealer overwrite it? Can it be saved? 

Gains? 

Just trying to remember what all the fuss is aboot!! 

But, I agree, we want that rev hang gone!!!!!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Golf5spd said:


> So, refresh my memory....
> 
> Stage 1: 91OCT?
> 
> ...


 
Stage 1 91oct
Stage 1+ 93oct
"Straight flash"
 Rev hang gone for the most part...I believe there was a reason to keep the hang a little bit other 2.5 guys with the unitronic chip say that it is barely there and actually can't tell it is so we will wait and see 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tech support sad that they only eliminated 80% of the hang on purpose. 

if you take it all out, the car can become a bit too harsh while driving... specially on automatics.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Get the 93 Octane. CANT WAIT. Confident its going to be a big difference


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

2 more days!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> 2 more days!!


 umm...did you schedule it?


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

No I didn't schedule it. I was going to call tomorrow to make sure you all could do it Friday and try to schedule it then. If Friday is available let me know so I can get a price and schedule the afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> No I didn't schedule it. I was going to call tomorrow to make sure you all could do it Friday and try to schedule it then. If Friday is available let me know so I can get a price and schedule the afternoon.


 Friday is good..


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Whats the price on the 1+?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> Whats the price on the 1+?


 $500


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

The website says stage 1 450 and stage 1+ 500 so is that wrong or what's the deal?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

HEy all I got is 400. Thanks. We in bisness. Yaaaaaaa 
I will see y'all after work Friday


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

well looks like stage 1 is 350! nice!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on the website it says: 
stage 1= $450 
stage 1+=$500 

so i have no clue...! but i swear i wont complain if its cheaper!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope no complaint...but I have a little thing worked out with my dealer...so it will be cheaper for me haha got to love backwoods PA

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am going to try to call RAI today and see if I can come after work and get this done. If its 350 for the one and 400 for the 1+ that definately sounds like a good deal to me. Friday might be busy.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Anybody got it already?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm waiting for tuesday, counting the hours.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok well I'm getting stage 1 91oct udun4 is getting stage 1+ 93oct and thygreyt is getting stage 2? So ill do a review on mine and you guys can do it for yours so that covers the field haha getting mine Tuesday

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> Ok well I'm getting stage 1 91oct udun4 is getting stage 1+ 93oct and thygreyt is getting stage 2? So ill do a review on mine and you guys can do it for yours so that covers the field haha getting mine Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


 Afirm. i should be getting stage 2. 

i'm going to log with vagcom a lot of info on my way to the dealer (130 miles) and then, then log an compare inicial changes on the way back. last, next week, i gotta drive another 800 miles trip, in which i will log and post all the differences and improvements now that the ECU is adapted. 

all will be in my build's thread, but i'll copy and paste here.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i am getting stage 3 :laugh: 
nahh, j/k i might get stage 1 if they have it with 91 octane.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they do have stage 1 (91oct) 
DO IT!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Afirm. i should be getting stage 2.
> 
> i'm going to log with vagcom a lot of info on my way to the dealer (130 miles) and then, then log an compare inicial changes on the way back. last, next week, i gotta drive another 800 miles trip, in which i will log and post all the differences and improvements now that the ECU is adapted.
> 
> all will be in my build's thread, but i'll copy and paste here.


 Nice!


Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i mean stage 2 with 91 oct.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

call em up. 

talk to lavi, ext 102


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey greyt is stage 2 a better map if you have a Cai and exhaust or is it for Cai and high flow downpipe/cat/headers? Because its a definite for me on Tuesday and the old lady said she would give me some more ca$h if I wanted to go higher than stage 1...you got to love positive reinforcement to quit smoking haha 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, is it gonna help to make you quit?? 

regardless of the answer, all i know is that with the stage 2, the ECU is tunned for "exhaust mods" not necesarily headers, but it made to help with higher flow of gases, cause it takes away the CEL produced by downpipes, highflow cats, and headers. 
i also know that they have a headers file in the works. and by headers, i mean Eurojet headers. 
what i dont know, is the release time of THAT file.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

After the release of THAT file. Hopefully the 2010 golfs will be next....hopefully....


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, is it gonna help to make you quit??


 Car > Marlboro hahaha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ahh I spoke with RAI. I may have to try to get it done tomorrow.:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> Ahh I spoke with RAI. I may have to try to get it done tomorrow.:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: LOL


 PHILLIP CALL ME! I just got off the phone we uni...we are green light for flashing your "beast"...so call so we can schedule.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ok, please report anyone that got the software. I am anxious.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that I am going to get it tomorrow. Ima prolly shoot there after work. I just did all my brakes yesterday. Freak VW's have the whackest rear brakes. Kills the pads. Anywho I think Monday can be the day that I finally get the flash.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry bud. I was busy and didn't even look back on VW until today. I am going to see about getting it tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

FYI folks there is a Stage2 option for intake and exhaust that allows for more timing. 

$550


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool but the 1 is 350 and the 1+ is 400 right? Also I am just asking their is not any discounts that I am missing on for the flash? LOL. I figure I should ask


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> FYI folks there is a Stage2 option for intake and exhaust that allows for more timing.
> 
> $550


What are the gains for stage 2?


----------



## 2.5BORA (May 8, 2008)

i've had my 2.5L chipped by unitronic since the summer 2010 and i'm lovin the throttle gains....especially going down I-95:laugh:


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Im thinking about getting it today. Having a rough day at work and need a pick me up. Is it that noticable. Also do you notice the strides of long straight aways better or quick turns and launch/gear changing speed?


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

So Quintin how are we looking today?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tomorrow is getting closer!


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Today might just be the day.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> So Quintin how are we looking today?





udun4 said:


> Today might just be the day.!!!!!!!!!


today is a lil busy but we can squeeze you in. Call me cell listed below to schedule around 2pm (i'm going to lunch now)


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Brakes: tell me about it. They changed the brake bias from 75/25 to ... (i can't remember). Reason: VW wants to avoid nose dive. 
2011 Jetta rear brakes: drums (stupid idea and why?). I guess they've had it with people that are complaining about abnormal and fast wear. 
Let us know about the software upgrade.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Where did the brake discussion come from

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

by now, i think that uni and the dealer hates me! lol...

but so far:
-my ecu is done and ready to be flashed with stage 2. all thats pending is to sort some financial info:
i paid 100 at h2o, and now uni and the dealer must talk before i go in...

so, i dunno about tomorrow! but i still havent lost hope!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no chip tomorrow. and by the look of my schedule, prolly not happening for the next 3 weeks.

so freaking frustrated at the moment, that you guys have no idea.
i'm shutting down for the next days or so, to not take it out with anyone. freaking pissed. hum... this suks


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

All this hype about getting it and its finally here and no one has it yet? Cmon man! You guys disappoint me lol :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> All this hype about getting it and its finally here and no one has it yet? Cmon man! You guys disappoint me lol :screwy::facepalm:


lol that's exactly what i was thinking


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I'm getting mine Tuesday if that makes you feel any better haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Dont get it twisted!!*

I got it last night. I worked with the wonderful shop called RAI Motorsport in Dundalk, MD. It took a while because of VW and their weird engines. We were able to get it done. I pulled out at 6:50 and drove it the first time with the chip. Had a buddy who has a M5 come with me on the first ride. WOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWWOW. Big difference. Very very noticable. First thing is the low idle. HATED the noise. Well thats fixed. Also we opened it up on just the 87 since thats what I had in my tank and WOW. The low RPM's arent as impressive as the high RPM's. So far I think this will be a beltway/highway dream. The acceleration after 3500 RPMS is crazy and it picks up like a turbo. It just hits a smooth stride. No hesitation. No hang in changing gears or reving. Really I think getting it on a NA car you might want to make sure you have a good alignment because the change in response may catch ya. It is officially 500 dollars so others arent confused. I recommed to anyone who wants that change in response and that love that that car that they had at first to get it. Almost like a fast kid being held back by weights and you remove the weights. Thats what it feels like. Thumbs up.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

please post a video, try to find a untuned 09 and run em side by side.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

udun4 said:


> I got it last night. I worked with the wonderful shop called RAI Motorsport in Dundalk, MD. It took a while because of VW and their weird engines. We were able to get it done. I pulled out at 6:50 and drove it the first time with the chip. Had a buddy who has a M5 come with me on the first ride. WOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWWOW. Big difference. Very very noticable. First thing is the low idle. HATED the noise. Well thats fixed. Also we opened it up on just the 87 since thats what I had in my tank and WOW. The low RPM's arent as impressive as the high RPM's. So far I think this will be a beltway/highway dream. The acceleration after 3500 RPMS is crazy and it picks up like a turbo. It just hits a smooth stride. No hesitation. No hang in changing gears or reving. Really I think getting it on a NA car you might want to make sure you have a good alignment because the change in response may catch ya. It is officially 500 dollars so others arent confused. I recommed to anyone who wants that change in response and that love that that car that they had at first to get it. Almost like a fast kid being held back by weights and you remove the weights. Thats what it feels like. Thumbs up.:thumbup::thumbup:


Video or it didn't happen. :laugh:

Which stage did you go with? Looks like R.A.I. is my closest dealer too so good to hear everything went ok. :thumbup:


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I went with the 1+. Its good. I asked anyone who has a VW thats close to let me know but havent heard anything. Well lets just say I enjoy driving the car. Jetta lacked more when it was getting up in speed. Not no more.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

udun4 said:


> I went with the 1+. Its good. I asked anyone who has a VW thats close to let me know but havent heard anything. Well lets just say I enjoy driving the car. Jetta lacked more when it was getting up in speed. Not no more.


So it's $500 for +1? :sly::screwy:

Think I will hold off for a while.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea it is that much. A bit pricey but I am loving it more an more as I drive it.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Getting stage 1 for free!!! The old lady just said its my early birthday present!! Hahahaha

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

Kind of dead in here, has anyone got numbers or at least logged to the results of the flash.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I am getting it this week then setting up a day to dyno it with just the chip....I'm going to remove my carbonio and light weight pulley so it will just be the chip and my bfi tranny mount and torque arm insert with my stock exhaust 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why is that?? to compare against stock?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> why is that?? to compare against stock?


I know it sounds stupid but I have a buddy that can get me on a dyno for free and I want to see how true to life the gains are of just the chip and to loosely quote south park..."its my rabbit I do what I want!!!" Haha 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

can you do a couple dynos?? like stock, chipped and modded...!
that would be awesome...!

for my case, imma do a 200mile road trip and log a couple things on vag com, then at fixfest i plan on doing 2 1/4miles and provide times along with vag recordings... then, at the event, i'll get chipped and i'll do some other runs.

i plan on posting everything afterwards. graphs, timestamps and info, including mpgs.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking forward to all of the data from you guys, will be near a Uni dealer next month and maybe get chipped if the reviews from y'all are positive. I've got a BSH intake and Eurojet exhaust so I think the Uni software will tie my mods together nicely. :beer:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I would love to do numerous pulls like you said stock, chipped, and modded but I have to see how much time I cam get with the dyno 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok. keep us posted.


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking forward to the results


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitely let me know.


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys actually back to look at my thread but I finally got steve vaz to hook it up. So 90% chance next week ill be receiving the stage 1+ flash. My current mods are neuspeed sri and magnaflow catback. After reading through and actually finding someone who received the flash and how well it was received by him, all I can say is I am anxious to get it now! Hopefully ill post a video of me running a civic si and see how it goes


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

mrbroncos524 said:


> Hopefully ill post a video of me running a civic si and see how it goes


Dude you'll take him easily...when my rabbit was bone stock I ran it against my buddies 07 Si and he had an intake and exhaust and my hood was at his door at the end 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha yeah I ran si before and I was at his back bumper by the end of it. Confirmed next Wednesday getting chipped. Can't wait!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Update...
Getting chipped Tuesday at 8am with a dyno session that day or the next...not sure when I will be getting the stock dyno pull but I will let you all know 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Another update **

Don't have time to get a stock baseline pull so the baseline will be with the chip

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

how are you liking it K? 2 more days!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Getting it dome tomorrow at 8am

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> Getting it dome tomorrow at 8am
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


i'm still down for sat... 

please do share.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

Man iv been creeping on this thread forever and the frign suspense is killing for some good reviews now that its available. I want an excuse to pull the trigger on doing this!


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

vxiamtheruinerxv said:


> Man iv been creeping on this thread forever and the frign suspense is killing for some good reviews now that its available. I want an excuse to pull the trigger on doing this!


Well I love it. The performance is noticable the first time you drive the car. 93 octane is the way to go. Beltway driving will never be the same. The car pulls so much more now. Even to the redline. the idling will finally allow you to have a converstation without feelign like your car is too loud. By bringing it down a few notches its perfect for me. Sometimes I wonder if my car is on at all. Regular driving stays the same. But when you want to just be a jerk or idiot its so much better now.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I was supposed to be chipped this morning at 8 but my girl is a **** so its waiting til Thursday at 8am

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

KulturKampf said:


> Well I was supposed to be chipped this morning at 8 but my girl is a **** so its waiting til Thursday at 8am
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


opcorn: it's allright. we are waiting. we are not going away.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

udun4 said:


> Well I love it. The performance is noticable the first time you drive the car. 93 octane is the way to go. Beltway driving will never be the same. The car pulls so much more now. Even to the redline. the idling will finally allow you to have a converstation without feelign like your car is too loud. By bringing it down a few notches its perfect for me. Sometimes I wonder if my car is on at all. Regular driving stays the same. But when you want to just be a jerk or idiot its so much better now.


Thank man, sounds like its exactly what i want. However, in CA it's impossible to find 93, could i get the 93 file and run it on 91 or should i stick to the 87. I was never really clear on what the optimal stage i should get with 91 being the limit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vxiamtheruinerxv said:


> Thank man, sounds like its exactly what i want. However, in CA it's impossible to find 93, could i get the 93 file and run it on 91 or should i stick to the 87. I was never really clear on what the optimal stage i should get with 91 being the limit.


for 91 go with stage 1.

then hopefully in jan-feb they'll release 91oct for stage 2, and all the mixes in between.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes definitely get the 91. You don't want to have software and you cant get the gas to utilize it.


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tommorow at 12 baby!

Yo fred u get urs yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

saturday.. i cant wait!


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice! Ill put up a review tommorow after I leave 20squared. Good reviews so far so I'm stoked. The one cat said it pulls like a turbo so I can't wait! Lol


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

alright fellas so i just received my flash at 20squared. I had them do the stage 1+. and the reviews for it are close to the actual performance gains. lemme tell u this its not what i expected. the idle is lower, and i pulled off on the highway with my foot to the floor and its still pulls even at 115+.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea not to say I dont notice it on the regular streets but the beltway is now a race course.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

3 moar days for me.
i cant wait!!!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> 3 moar days for me.
> i cant wait!!!


12 hours & 45min til I get it!!!!

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Guess what!..... I can't get chipped there is no file for my ecu so it will be a few days for my dealership to get one from unitronic...just my ******* luck 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

KulturKampf said:


> Guess what!..... I can't get chipped there is no file for my ecu so it will be a few days for my dealership to get one from unitronic...just my ******* luck
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


What's your ECU ID? Potential for some work arounds other than getting a new ECU.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know john...how could I find it?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

KulturKampf said:


> I don't know john...how could I find it?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


Via VAG-COM or actually pulling the ECU and reading the number off the sticker


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

My dealer said that they just need unitronic to send them a file and I'll be good to go It's just gonna take a few days 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## mrbroncos524 (Mar 19, 2008)

@ john 

Hey bud I do appreciate the work you did. And I'm surprised u didn't mention anything about my height haha usually everyone does!
Hopin I can comeback if I can have a intake manifold installed.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That happened to me too when I got my Unitronic software both for stage 1 and stage 2. I'm a REALLY early 2006, manufactured in April of 05. Because of how early my car is, they had no file specific to my ECU. All your dealer has to do is send them a read from your ECU and then bug Unitronic to customize the file to your car. When I went stage 2, my dealer called and they were able to write the file for me in about 30 minutes. It all depends on how busy Uni is.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Just sucks it happened two times now...once at waterfest and again today...I'm losing hope for my car 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nah, no reasonto loose hope.

in my case, when they were writing the files, i emailed tech support dpt and sales dept my ECU code, so that they could write it at once. 
and once that the update was released (3 weeks ago) i called 3 diff dealers to make sure that my ECU was on the database. lol.

you can call me: a passionate person or a pita. either way i dont care!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I just dont have vag com or the tome to pull my ecu but my dealer gave my ecu info to unitronic and they said about three days its just a bummer haha but I won't leave unitronic ....greyt you have a pm 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

My dealer sent Unitronic my ECU info, but obviously Unitronic is busy. In my case, for both stage 1 and 2 I had to go to the dealer (I used to different ones) a total of three times to get flashed, but thankfully my dealer bugged them enough to sit down and do it. Sometime they have bigger, more important things that come up. I don't care how long it takes, in my opinion, it's worth it!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

saturday is taking to long to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

mrbroncos524 said:


> @ john
> 
> Hey bud I do appreciate the work you did. And I'm surprised u didn't mention anything about my height haha usually everyone does!
> Hopin I can comeback if I can have a intake manifold installed.


Haha, when I hoped in your car to pull it in the shop, there was no way I was reaching those pedals without adjusting your seat. Sorry!

We can take care of the install, no problem. Just let me know when you're ready :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

KulturKampf said:


> My dealer said that they just need unitronic to send them a file and I'll be good to go It's just gonna take a few days
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


Only reason I'm asking is because there may be a possibility that the dealer could reflash your ECU with a stock 055M file, and then that would allow them to flash the Uni file on it, without having to wait on Uni much at all.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not much time.

i am official stage 2 unitronic.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

That's sick dude...I'm looking at Monday or Tuesday right now


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Stage 2 club. Ahaha.

How you enjoying it? Kicks harder now eh?


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

review on stage 2 please!
...i wonder how much different the ECU's are between 09 and 10....


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Best way to explain stage 2, in my opinion, car is starting to put you in your seat. It pulls hard across the whole rev band. I've been stage 2 since June and I love it. Biggest thing I've noticed is that ESP flashes at you all the time now!


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Assuming you have unitronic^ that sounds badass. Got my underdrive ecs tuning pulley installed just waiting on a tune available then the header and what not goes on at once. Not sure if i want to drive around without a tune for a long time so im holding off. Is the rev hang gone? Can you heel and toe or double clutch easier? The delay is so horrible stock its hard to heel and toe.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Well theb underdrive improves throttle response like crazy, the Unitronic tune does help, but not as much as expecting. When you put the two together, it does rev a hell of a lot nicer.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

...i for some reason actually thought the underdrive pulley wasnt worth the 140. Maybe the lightweight 
but not the underdriven one. I didn't notice a huge diff in throttle response. 
I mean its there but not "WOW" and i feel like i got to rev higher to get the car to keep up with traffic or pass.
Not sure if the pulley had anything to do with it but 3-5k is my power area while every where else is pretty dead.
....Or am i getting used to the power.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, so maybe crazy is a little exaggeration, but between the two you do feel a difference. With the tune and headers 2nd gear isn't really fun anymore, you get through it too fast, third gear is really strong! As I mentioned previously, the car spins it's wheels if you really drop the hammer. I plan on doing the EJ intake manifold too, so I can post up some stuff on that when I get all of that figured out.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

.....I want to be compensated for the thread stating 09+:facepalm:


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Question*

I am coming up on my 40,000 mile maintenance. Will taking it into the shop to get that done mess with the 1+ flash thats currently on the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

udun4 said:


> I am coming up on my 40,000 mile maintenance. Will taking it into the shop to get that done mess with the 1+ flash thats currently on the car.


i will send an email to Mike Z to look into it.... You want to schedule an appointment? Gimme a call if you do.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this thread ended up being just like any other 2.5 product... 

lots of comments, from east to west, lots of "oh, i want this" and only a couple of us truly ended up getting the product... 

 it sucks because thats why we dont have many parts... no one really buys anything.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm just waiting to see what i pull in for Christmas ($) and have the time when the semester ends soon.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Any Unitronic holiday deals coming through?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I truly am getting it done but had to cancel my last appointment due to the awesome snow storm we got


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

KulturKampf said:


> I truly am getting it done but had to cancel my last appointment due to the awesome snow storm we got


how much did you guys get there? we only got around an inch out here in reading


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> this thread ended up being just like any other 2.5 product...
> 
> lots of comments, from east to west, lots of "oh, i want this" and only a couple of us truly ended up getting the product...
> 
> it sucks because thats why we dont have many parts... no one really buys anything.


sad but true...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> this thread ended up being just like any other 2.5 product...
> 
> lots of comments, from east to west, lots of "oh, i want this" and only a couple of us truly ended up getting the product...
> 
> it sucks because thats why we dont have many parts... no one really buys anything.


Decided to go another route. Plus price is keeping me away. Hopefully there is a holiday sale next year I might hop on.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> how much did you guys get there? we only got around an inch out here in reading


like 1.5 to 3 feet from cambria to alleghany county


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

KulturKampf said:


> like 1.5 to 3 feet from cambria to alleghany county


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey*

Which account did you send the information too?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


>


thats the usual in the laurel highland mountains man hahaha but last year we had like 8 feet around this time and it didnt let up for another few weeks after but VWs are awesome in the snow


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey Quintin*

Hey bud I wanted to ask you what is the price and what is checked in the 40000 mile maintenence that you all do for the Jetta.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> this thread ended up being just like any other 2.5 product...
> 
> lots of comments, from east to west, lots of "oh, i want this" and only a couple of us truly ended up getting the product...
> 
> it sucks because thats why we dont have many parts... no one really buys anything.


I'm waiting for 2011 files....and ITBs


----------

